

Why you have to create an Experience, not just a Product - moritzplassnig
http://blog.codeship.io/2014/09/23/product-experience.html

======
WhatsName
Had the chance to meet one of the guys running this. Really awesome stuff, one
of the reasons, why I'm convinced that Vienna is a great place to start a
startup company!

------
zzalpha
What a fantastic example of marketing/advertising disguised as content...

------
ivan_burazin
Worth the read :)

